# C'est pas la mer à boire!



## westcoaster

Qu' est-ce que ça veut dire en anglais, cette expression là-dessus?  Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## geve

Hi, westcoaster,

It means _it's not difficult, it's really not the hardest thing to do_ (I can't think of an English idiom for that  )
Because drinking the whole sea would be a hard thing to do, indeed...

It's usually said after someone has complained about something, eg.
_- Ah là là, je viens d'acheter un lecteur de DVD, maintenant il va falloir que je l'installe_
_- ça va, c'est pas la mer à boire ! Même toi tu peux y arriver !_


----------



## tamsin

It's not rocket science?


----------



## Cath.S.

Hi, Westcoaster.

Boire la mer est une tâche impossible.
_Ce n'est pas la mer à boire_ signifie_ ce n'est pas si difficile._

L'équivalent anglais ne me vient pas à l'esprit.


----------



## geve

tamsin said:
			
		

> It's not rocket science?


Ah oui !
Le dictionnaire de mon ordinateur dit : _It doesn't take rocket science = Ce n'est pas sorcier_
Et _C'est pas la mer à boire! = It's not asking the impossible_

Les deux m'ont l'air assez proche, en effet !


Vous êtes dures avec vous-même, quand même : 2 minutes, j'appelle pas ça "very late" !!


----------



## cherylemailed

It's easy as pie? (i.e. it's an easy task)


----------



## cherylemailed

geve said:
			
		

> Ah oui !
> Le dictionnaire de mon ordinateur dit : _It doesn't take rocket science = Ce n'est pas sorcier_
> Et _C'est pas la mer à boire! = It's not asking the impossible_


J'ai l'impression que <ce n'est pas la mer à boire> veut exprimer un niveau bas de _difficulté_ d'une tache... alors que <ce n'est pas sorcier> veut dire que quelque chose est facile à _comprendre... _est-ce qu'il y aurait finalement une différence entre les deux?


----------



## geve

Je suis d'accord, "ce n'est pas la mer à boire" s'applique plutôt à quelque chose à faire.
Pour "ce n'est pas sorcier", par contre, je pense que je l'utiliserais dans les deux cas : c'est facile à _faire_, c'est facile à _comprendre_...


----------



## cherylemailed

Oh je sais, "it's not threading a camel through the eye of a needle"... à peu près comme ça... c'est le proverbe biblique, qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## tamsin

I really like the phrase 'threading a camel through the eye of the needle' to imply a difficult task, but would you really use it in the negative?

I stand by 'it's not rocket science'


----------



## Gil

It's no big deal...
It's a walk in the park


----------



## cherylemailed

geve said:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord, "ce n'est pas la mer à boire" s'applique plutôt à quelque chose à faire.
> Pour "ce n'est pas sorcier", par contre, je pense que je l'utiliserais dans les deux cas : c'est facile à _faire_, c'est facile à _comprendre_...


oui... on devrait prendre en compte le contexte; dans l'exemple que vous avez donné (sur le lecteur de DVD) je pense que les deux peuvent s'appliquer... mais je ne suis pas expert


----------



## Bastoune

tamsin said:
			
		

> I really like the phrase 'camel through the eye of the needle' to imply a difficult task, but would you really use it in the negative?
> 
> I stand by 'it's not rocket science'



I agree!  It's a good equivalent.


----------



## Bonjules

There are many expressions for that.
Very colloquial: 'It's a cinch!'
saludos
bj


----------



## cherylemailed

juste une observation, avant de céder la place à Tamsin   le <rocket science>, c'est quelque chose que l'on _peut_ apprendre, si l'on est assez intelligent et assez motivé... (c'est donc quelque chose difficile mais pas impossible à comprendre / faire) mais la mer, elle ne se boira jamais... c'est nettement impossible...


----------



## westcoaster

Wow, lots of good suggestions and interesting discussions from you all!

However, here are some colloquial expressions/idioms I've come up with:

*In reference to "easy task, something to do/achieve"

- It's a piece of cake!

- It's a cake walk (very NA English)!

- It's like riding a bike (also very NA English)!


Any further great suggestions!!!


----------



## westcoaster

"No big deal"  is another one, also very commonly in use and known in all English-speaking communities across the globe.


----------



## Williamson

"I'm not asking for the moon on a stick"


----------



## geve

Williamson said:


> "I'm not asking for the moon on a stick"


That would be our _Je ne demande pas la lune_  (we don't have the stick). But that only works when you expect something or you ask someone to do something, right? 
= Je n'ai pas des ambitions démesurées, il me semble que ce que je demande est tout à fait raisonnable...


----------



## jesse79

In reference to, "it's like riding a bike", that is usually used to imply that although you haven't done something in a while, you will remember how.

"It all came back to me, just like riding a bike."  

Because, of course, one cannot forget how to ride a bike.


----------



## mgarizona

Another of those litotes the French love so much, but which the English-language tends to balk at.

I would offer a simple: "It's doable." In its favor is that it includes the notion that one might easily have suggested the opposite.


----------



## mgarizona

Because we don't deal much in litotes our idioms for 'easily done' tend toward the cruel:

"It's like taking candy from a baby."
"It's like shooting fish in a barrel."

In American 'hard-boiled' fiction you come across the phrase "It's duck soup" which is the same as "it's a piece of cake."

Hey, finally came up with a litotes:

"No sweat!"


----------



## samiblm

Many good suggestions, yet I would like to add a very accurate traslation to this idiom, for future searchers, which is :

It's not a brain surgery

Regards.


----------



## Chimel

I'm afraid the whole discussion has been largely influenced by Geve's example at #2 (in 2006... ), so that many people have been seeking a translation meaning "it's easy to understand". But _la mer à boire_ is much broader than that. Here is another example:

- Pffff... On change de bureau le mois prochain, je dois déménager toutes mes affaires... Ça m'énerve!
- Allons, courage, ce n'est pas la mer à boire.

Here, obviously, the "brain surgery" would not work. I think "it's no big deal/such a big deal" better matches the idea.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Il me semble que "Ce n'est pas la mer à boire" renvoie à la *quantité* de travail à accomplir et jamais à la *difficulté* d'un travail.

L'exemple de Chimel pour le déménagement est parfait.
_
- Pffff... On change de bureau le mois prochain, je dois déménager toutes mes affaires... Ça m'énerve!
- Allons, courage, ce n'est pas la mer à boire._


----------



## misterk

Seeking a more generic translation.
Perhaps: "It's not really as difficult as all that." (which can refer to both difficulty and quantity)
Or: "It's not as if we're asking for the impossible."


----------



## Giulia2213

Hello,

Ma phrase pour le contexte : "Je demande à faire mon rappel de vaccin Covid avant le 18/12 pour ne pas passer les Fêtes clouée au lit. Mais apparemment, *je demande la mer à boire* !"

Ici, "demander la mer à boire" est dans le sens de demander quelque chose de déraisonnable, d'illégitime. Ne pas vouloir passer les Fêtes au lit à cause d'un vaccin ne me paraît pas une exigence complètement illégitime alors que la date est un impératif uniquement pour satisfaire les professionnels de santé.

"It's not asking the impossible", "asking too much" suggérés par le dictionnaire me paraissent plutôt dans le sens de demander l'impossible à réaliser.
"Demander la mer à boire" est ici demander quelque chose de déraisonnable.

Bref, j'ai des doutes.


----------



## tartopom

Maybe
I'm asking for the impossible
It seems like too much to ask


----------



## JClaudeK

Giulia2213 said:


> "Demander la mer à boire" est ici demander quelque chose de déraisonnable, d'illégitime.


Vraiment ?

La définition de "c'est la mer à boire" (locution plutôt rare/ désuète (?)  sans la négation, soit dit en passant), là voici:


> c'est la mer à boire
> _(Par hyperbole)_ Se dit d’une entreprise qui présente de grandes difficultés, de nombreux obstacles.


----------



## le chat noir

Pour moi, "c'est pas la mer à boire" est une formule d'_encouragement _envers quelqu'un qui se trouve face à une tâche désagréable (difficile, pénible, humiliante, peu importe).
On dit ça pour remonter le moral de son interlocuteur. ("c'est pas si dur", "t'inquiète pas, tu vas y arriver"...) ou essayer de le convaincre (gentiment) de faire quelque chose ("Allez, quoi, sois sympa. C'est quand même pas la mer à boire" : ce que je te demande ne te coûtera rien).

Je n'imagine pas l'employer dans un sens agressif comme "M'enfin, c'est quand même pas la mer à boire ! Allez, au boulot, feignasse !". Mais c'est peut-être juste ma perception de l'expression.

Je ne connais pas d'équivalent exact, mais je préfèrerais une formule d'encouragement plus générale comme "it's not the end of the world", ou "it's not such a big deal" comme proposé précédemment.


----------



## wildan1

westcoaster said:


> "No big deal" is another one, also very commonly in use and known in all English-speaking communities across the globe.


Yes, and its more colloquial version--_It's no biggie._

no biggie - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com


----------



## sound shift

In BrE, "It's no big deal" is much more widely used than "It's no biggie."


----------



## Giulia2213

Merci.

Ici, c'est le centre de vaccination qui pète un plomb pour une date 10 jours plus tôt avant les 6 mois car je refuse de passer Noël au lit car selon eux, faire le rappel 10 jours avant la date est un ticket express pour la réa.
On dirait que ne pas vouloir passer Noël au lit est *demander la mer à boire* !

Pour moi, ça regroupe une tâche impossible et/ou déraisonnable, basée sur un caprice.

Je dis souvent : "On dirait que demander au médecin de respecter mes disponibilités *est lui demander la mer à boire* ! À croire qu'être malade chronique signifie qu'on n'a pas le droit d'avoir une vie en dehors des soins !"
Ici, il y a aussi une connotation de caprice face à une autorité alors que la demande est légitime.
Pour le professionnel de santé, accepter qu'un patient malade chronique a une vie en dehors des soins revient à *demander* *la mer à boire* !


----------

